# Bragging



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty happy with my both my kids shooting this year however my oldest has really stepped up her game. Last night she shot her personal best 299 20x on a Vegas face at 20 yards in our datus's kids league.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If any of you guys have kids that shoot a compound bow and want them to actually hit anything this fall nows the time to get them ready. Bring them down to Datus Friday nights at 7:00.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

That is some impressive shooting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you are stating fact it isn't bragging. :first:

We need a archery smiley.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

If U Got It Flaunt It . That Gal Can SHOOT!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again....Good Dad swbuckmaster.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm 30 and I'm trying to learn to shoot like that. Hopefully by August...


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm 30 and I'm trying to learn to shoot like that. Hopefully by August...


Join an indoor target league (preferably shooting the Vegas 3 spot face). There are many just starting. That is the absolute best 1st step to learning precision archery skills.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm 30 and I'm trying to learn to shoot like that. Hopefully by August...


Jakes archery just started a league and there is plenty of room for another shooter. Thursday at 7:00 archerben, myself and my daughters also shoot that night.


----------

